# 700cc cycling club



## mark st1 (10 Apr 2016)

Any members on here part of or no anybody that's part of this cycling club it's in Windsor Berkshire. Just after some general info looking to maybe join a club in the near future any info welcome. Cheers

https://700cc.org


----------



## cosmicbike (10 Apr 2016)

In the area, but not a member of any of the local clubs yet. There seem to be a few who head out your way quite regularly, including Team Ascendo www.teamascendo.com who an old friend used to ride with, Hounslow & District Wheelers based on Chertsey Lane, Staineshttp://www.hounslowanddistrictwheelers.co.uk/ who I believe @Stonechat has ridden with quite a few times.


----------



## mjr (10 Apr 2016)

Rules rules rules... Are there no relaxed clubs in that area?


----------



## mark st1 (10 Apr 2016)

cosmicbike said:


> In the area, but not a member of any of the local clubs yet. There seem to be a few who head out your way quite regularly, including Team Ascendo www.teamascendo.com who an old friend used to ride with, Hounslow & District Wheelers based on Chertsey Lane, Staineshttp://www.hounslowanddistrictwheelers.co.uk/ who I believe @Stonechat has ridden with quite a few times.



Thanks for the links Cosmic much appreciated


----------



## mark st1 (10 Apr 2016)

mjray said:


> Rules rules rules... Are there no relaxed clubs in that area?



Hmm where as I accept and fully respect the rules where group riding are concerned I'm not sure I could be frowned upon for not attending certain rides etc I don't do rain as I find it miserable getting soaked I cycle purely for enjoyment.


----------



## YahudaMoon (11 Apr 2016)

mjray said:


> Rules rules rules... Are there no relaxed clubs in that area?



Yeah but I'd be happy being told to wear a helmet if the club asked for club photos that close to a windmill sails


----------



## Stonechat (11 Apr 2016)

Hi

YEs I did a couple of rides with the 700 club - maybe before it was even officially a club
They did/do slightly easier 14 mph rides on a Saturday - about 25 miles long.
I have progressed a bit since then
They are a very well organised club.
Place an importance on good group ride dscipline
(If you haven't ridden in a group before the Saturday ride is a way to get used)
The Sunday rides were faster and longer - I have lost touch a bit, it they were not 10 miles away I would be more interested

The Housnlow and District Wheeler meet 9.15 AM by Staines Bridge on Sunday mornings.
You need to check the website page
http://www.hounslowanddistrictwheelers.co.uk/club-runs/
in case of slight variations.
Speed is about 16 mph average. Riding in a group is easier effort wise than on your own. You do need to draft though.
They are not so strict on group dscipline as others

Had some good rides and good fun

I too avoid the worst of the rain generally.


700 club are based around the shop in Peascod Street.
Main person is Vikki Butcher

NOt sure what stage/speed you are at


----------



## mark st1 (11 Apr 2016)

Stonechat said:


> Hi
> 
> YEs I did a couple of rides with the 700 club - maybe before it was even officially a club
> They did/do slightly easier 14 mph rides on a Saturday - about 25 miles long.
> ...



Thanks for the info not sure what to do yet I don't think I'd struggle with the pace or distance more weather I'd fit in with the people and the club itself. Laid back I can deal with snooty bike snobs I'm not so sure about. Will give it some thought.


----------



## Jason (5 Aug 2017)

Stows cycle store in Slough used to run an informal group ride when I lived that way many moons ago. I know the shop still exists,but no info on the club runs.


----------

